# Nesting Materials



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All,
I have finished my loft finally 
I just have a quick question.
I bought some tobacco stems for them to use for nesting material.
I wanted to know if I should also provide some Pine needles and if so can I just cut off a few branches from a tree by my job that has the really long pine needles on it.
Not the short pine needles like on the trees you would get for Christmas.
Is there anything I should provide for thier nesting materials?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The long pine needles are perfect. Are they dried out or still green? The tobbacco stems are good too.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> Hello All,
> I have finished my loft finally
> I just have a quick question.
> I bought some tobacco stems for them to use for nesting material.
> ...


You can use just the tobacco stems for their nesting, that would be fine. If you want to add pine needles you will want to use dead/dried pine needles. I would not use fresh pine needles.

Ace


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't use pine needles but I'm thinking that if they are newly cut needles might contain sap it wouldn't be a good idea I read that people collect shed needles from the ground.
I use pine shavings and the pigeons collect feathers, sticks, grass and weeds on their own.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Hello All,
> I have finished my loft finally
> I just have a quick question.
> I bought some tobacco stems for them to use for nesting material.
> ...


if you are getting ybs you do not need to worry about this for awhile...are you getting breeding pairs?....anyway, I use pine shavings and give dried pine needles and what ever else they bring in and want to put in there, I think Renee had one that had a big puffy nest of dried leaves...it was cute


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the same pine shavings you get from petco for like hamster cages?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

im getting breeder pairs and they will have to be prisoners 
They cant go out and collect what they want and need on thier own.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> the same pine shavings you get from petco for like hamster cages?


yes, but get it from walmart or a feedstore, cheaper there, its in a big bale, it is compressed in a big square.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ok...
do i just lay some out in the nest boxes or do I let them collect it themselves?
Like would I cover the floor of the nest box like I would a hampster cage?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> ok...
> do i just lay some out in the nest boxes or do I let them collect it themselves?
> Like would I cover the floor of the nest box like I would a hampster cage?



I just put about a handful of the shavings in each nest bowl.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> ok...
> do i just lay some out in the nest boxes or do I let them collect it themselves?
> Like would I cover the floor of the nest box like I would a hampster cage?


Just put a small hand full in the bottom of the nest bowl and let them build their nest with the tobacco stems or what ever you want to use.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thanx for all the replies 
very helpfull!!
Ill try and stop by petco or walmart on the way home today.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Well....
I just took a late lunch and ran over to Walmart and grabbed a bale of Pine Shavings.
Cost me 7 bucks 
again thanx everyone for all the info


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Well....
> I just took a late lunch and ran over to Walmart and grabbed a bale of Pine Shavings.
> Cost me 7 bucks
> again thanx everyone for all the info


thats great, it is really neat to see you so excited...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I can barely contain myself.
Once I get these birds I plan on making huge life changes for the better.
Im hoping these birds will help me get my self discipline back 
Ive been lazy and not doing what I should and NEED to be doing in order to have a fun life and be able to remember it all


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

You could also cut the pine branches, take off the needles and put them in a big bag. Keep the bag in the house (don't close it), and leave the needles to dry. It doesn't take long and they smell nice too. That way you'll have a nice supply of clean and dry nesting materials for the next few months.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My sister has a ponderosa pine tree in her front yard. During the fall or spring she rakes me up two giant bags of needles. This is all I use for nesting material. I do also use nest felts to keep them warmer in the winter. Pine needles also keep the bugs out.

Randy


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i use all natural cat litter and it works great


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

StoN3d said:


> Hello All,
> I have finished my loft finally
> I just have a quick question.
> I bought some tobacco stems for them to use for nesting material.
> ...


I was just at my "landscape yard" and wouldn't you know it they had bales of long pine needles for sale $5 bucks a bale, the bales are about half that of a regular hay bale but still gives us an option for our birds, so checkout your local landscape place and see if they have any? Just thought i would give you a heads up for those that don't have access to long needle pine trees!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I was just at my "landscape yard" and wouldn't you know it they had bales of pine needles for sale $5 bucks a bale, the bales are about half that of a regular hay bale but still gives us an option for our birds, so checkout your local landscape place and see if they have any? Just thought i would give you a heads up for those that don't have access to long needle pine trees!


Yep, that's exactly where I get mine. Same price too. Cheap and the birds LOVE them.............just make sure you get the LONG ones.......I messed up and bought a bundle of short ones. All the birds did was play in them and didn't put any in the nest. Went back and got the long ones, and I've got some pretty good nests going now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Ill check them out also on my way home from work.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...have to mention Mr. Squeaks and his nesting material choice.

Cindy (AZWhitefeather) has a beautiful long needle pine tree in her front yard. Her birds LOVE 'em!

I brought some home to Squeaks who proceeded to place them everywhere but in his nest basket! What a mess!

I decided to see what would happen if I put shredded paper by his basket. Within seconds they were GONE...UNDER him!   

I had also heard of an Eco-nest product that one of our members uses. Comes in a bag from Petco and are brown crimped paper-like material. Unless, I MIX them in with his shredded paper, Squeaks isn't interested. Talk about a one track mind! *SIGH*

Sooo, the good news is I can have an unending supply of shredded paper! Once he goes into "mate" mode, I throw away his "old nest" and wait for him to return to "daddy" mode and a new supply! Then, again, Squeaks is a HOUSE pij so he can't go and select his own stuff outside.

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and 
Squeaks, who says, "I LOVE my paper! All I add are some feathers and I have a wonderful nest! Too bad Shi is too big to fit in it!"


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Picture of long pine needle bale $5 bucks!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That picture of pine needles will last them awhile. I have one pine tree in our yard so it is free for my birds to take. The birds get exercise picking it up from the ground and flying to the loft over and over. Birds love them needles!


----------

